# Went to a party where I didn't know anyone



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey guys,

Just got back from a "Canada Day" party at a bar where I didn't know anyone. There were like more than a hundred people there.

I almost chickened out, I summoned my guts an hour and a half late. I had to down two shots of gin before I went in, I was just too panicky.

I'm so glad I went, at least I got the experience of having to approach random groups of people to talk. Even though it didn't turn out that well, didn't really get to talk to many people and those that I did talk to didn't really connect with me. But oh well, it's always a learning experience.

- Vince


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

You deserve one of these mate --} :nw I could never do that. Just the sheer thought of walking into a pub and attempting to mingle with all of those strangers :afr Kudos man.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

:agree, you deserve this as well :nw 
That would be one of my biggest triumphs if I ever get over my fear of going into a public place or social situation by myself where I don't know anybody. Even though you didn't get to talk to a lot of people, afterwards you felt really good about yourself, didn't you?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Went to a party where I didn't know anyone*



0rchid said:


> :agree, you deserve this as well :nw
> That would be one of my biggest triumphs if I ever get over my fear of going into a public place or social situation by myself where I don't know anybody. Even though you didn't get to talk to a lot of people, afterwards you felt really good about yourself, didn't you?


I am still very really afraid of going into a social situation where I don't know anyone. I kind of tricked myself into going this time, telling myself that I'll be able to relate since everyone there is Canadian like me (this event being in Los Angeles), but when I got there I found out that a lot of people came in groups so that I was kind of there to fend for myself. I left early cuz I couldn't stand being left out and awkward, I felt that I might come off as a creep if I approached a table. So no, I didn't feel that good about myself after due to the "creepy" vibe I was suspecting I might be getting. But I still view it as a positive learning experience. If I can trick myself into going to a similar thing again, I would do it. Until then the fear is still too great to repeat...


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm realllllllllly proud of you, not to many people here could say they have done what you did. Hopefully you'll be an inspiration to everyone, being that if they just put their mind's to it, anything is possible as long as they accept it is possible.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

That's amazing. I'd never have the guts to do that so congratulations. Even if it didn't go as well as you expected a small step is a step after all.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hoppipolla said:


> a small step is a step after all.


 :agree


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

That took guts. Way to go!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

That took a lot of courage! It was a great first step! 

Congratulations 

:agree


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Honestly?
Even most non-SA people wouldn't have the guts to do that but you did it, just like that.
Yes, it was very awkward for you but damn son, you did it, despite of SA.
Like a boss, if I might say so.


----------

